# caregiver



## gafler

Bonjour

comment peut-on traduire le mot "caregiver".
Le dictionnaire propose la traduction "travailleur social" mais cette traduction n'est pas adapté à mon cas. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Suehil

'A caregiver' is anyone who looks after someone who is handicapped in some way.  It can be a social worker but it can also be a relative.


----------



## feathergirl

My question is about the word 'caregiver', as I am translating a document about health care in developping countries. I was wondering if someone had a better suggestion than 'travailleur social' in this context, as I understand a caregiver is someone in the community who takes care of adults or children in their home (health care) when needed.

Thanks for your 'éclairage' and ideas!


----------



## cropje_jnr

Could *soignant* fit?


----------



## Steed

un/une aide-soignant(e) plutôt


----------



## feathergirl

...Mais en fait je pensais qu'*aide-soignant* était plutôt *'auxiliary nurse'* (UK) or *'nurse's aide'* (US) ? Quelle est la nuance dans tout ça ? ... ?


----------



## gillyfr

I believe that the general translation (in social work contexts) is "donneur de soins".


----------



## Cako 1968

Dans le contexte des soins à des personnes âgées souffrant de problèmes cognitifs, on utilise volontiers les "aidants proches".


----------



## xtrasystole

Cako 1968 said:


> Dans le contexte des soins à des personnes âgées souffrant de problèmes cognitifs, on utilise volontiers les "aidants proches"


Oui, c'est un mot qui est de plus en plus employé : _'les aidants'_ (proches ou non).


----------



## bh7

On utilise parfois ' soignant[e] ' au Canada.  Voir par ex. le GDT, qui donne comme traduction de ' soignant ', en anglais, ' caregiver '.  Ditto le dictionnaire Antidote :
_un soignant, les soignants, le personnel soignant_.

La Loi canadienne de l'impôt sur le revenu utilise le terme technique ' _préposé aux soins_ ' (dans la version anglaise : ' caregiver ').


----------



## xtrasystole

Oui, en français de France on utilise aussi _'les soignants'_ mais cela n'est pas exactement la même chose que _'les aidants'_. 

Les _'soignants'_ font des choses _plus ou moins médicalisées_ (même si c'est seulement faire prendre les médicaments). 
Les _'aidants'_ s'occupent d'aider dans la vie quotidienne (préparer les repas, accompagner en promenade, laver le linge, aider à payer les factures, etc.)


----------



## multae gentes

La bonne solution en Français est à mon avis la périphrase "ceux qui s'occupent de ...".
"... les besoins des parents et *des personnes qui s'occupent d'adolescents* ...


----------



## gusy

Je confie mon petit garçon de 3 ans à une "caregiver". (Il n'a besoin d'aucun soins spéciaux, je veux dire il est parfaitement normal) Dans ce cas ma "caregiver" est une *Assistante maternelle*, exactement la même personne que j'employais en France pour mon 1er enfant. Je suis en NZ.
Hope this help!


----------



## titenessie

Bonjour,

J'ai lu les posts qui se réfèrent à ce mot mais je n'arrive pas à trouver en français le mot ou l'expression qui correspond dans mon cas (je suis qu'il y en a une mais elle m'échappe).
_Well, we know that it’s important to each of us to make a difference in the world, and the best way we can do that is by taking care of our customers--those healthcare professionals, or caregivers, who use our products and services to achieve great outcomes for their patients._

J'ai l'idée de 'personnel de santé' qui n'arrête pas de me coller...

Merci


----------



## Quaeitur

Les caregivers ne sont pas forcément des professionnels... 

_healthcare professionals, or caregivers = _le personnel de santé et tous ceux qui s'occupent des malades ?


----------



## titenessie

Quaeitur said:


> Les caregivers ne sont pas forcément des professionnels...
> 
> _healthcare professionals, or caregivers = _le personnel de santé et tous ceux qui s'occupent des malades ?



J'ai pas "professionnels" ? J'ai dit 'personnel de santé'.

Je vois de quoi il s'agit mais je cherche un mot ou une expression plus pertinente, percutante.


----------



## Quaeitur

titenessie said:


> J'ai pas "professionnels" ? J'ai dit 'personnel de santé'


J'ai cru que personnel de santé était la traduction que tu proposais pour _healtcare professionals_. J'ai du mal à imaginer le personnel de santé comme des gens dont ce n'est pas le métier. 

Pour en revenir à la traduction, pourquoi pas: *professionnels de santé et personnel soignant? *


----------



## titenessie

J'y ai pensé mais 'personnels soignants' me semble restreindre cette expression à tout ce qui touche aux soins médicaux, or selon les posts que j'ai lus, cela peut désigner un aide-soignant, un auxiliaire de vie, un travailleur social. Mais peut-être que dans ce contexte, 'personnel soignant' irait....


----------



## Marie...

Bonjour,
À notre hôpital, si "caregivers" fait référence au personnel en santé non spécialisé (préposés et auxiliaires), je crois qu'*intervenants en santé* convient. 
Si "caregivers" fait référence aux bénévoles (famille, amis ou non), alors nous employons *proches aidants*.
http://www.reseauentreaidants.com/for-caregivers.php


----------



## titenessie

Merci beaucoup à vous.


----------



## edwingill

"aide-soignant"


----------



## Fredddd

Pourquoi pas garde-malade ?


----------



## Kentb

"soignant" is usually used

Garde-malade is actuallu an old term for a nurse


----------



## Surfin' Bird

How about "auxiliaire de vie" ? It's the way they put it in the media, etc.


----------



## kilpikone

Ceci est peut-être une réponse à la demande de Marcus Agrippa:
*L’Assistant familial* exerce une profession définie et réglementée d’accueil permanent à son domicile et dans sa famille de mineurs ou de jeunes majeurs de 18 à 21 ans.
http://www.metiers.santesolidarites.gouv.fr/metiers-assistant_familial-113.html


----------



## Tradoxia

Je me joins à la discussion. Nous utilisons "fournisseur de soins" pour l'ONG pour laquelle je travaille. Et dans certains cas, comme quand il s'agit du personnel non enseignant qui s'occupe des enfants dans les écoles, "moniteur/monitrice".


----------



## hampton.mc

Je dirais "le personnel soignant" mais je ne connaissais pas "fournisseur de soins" qui est peut-être mieux adapté.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je suis d'accord avec ce qui s'est dit plus haut: on dirait plutôt aide-soignants lorsqu'il s'agit de personnel de santé. Dans le cadre d'aide non médicalisée, ça peut être simplement un travailleur social. On dit plutôt "soignants" quand ce sont les personnes de la famille qui s'occupe des personnes dépendantes.


----------



## djudju

trouvé sur capretraite.fr : "L'aide à domicile, qui relève le plus souvent d'une *auxiliaire de vie sociale*, recouvre toutes les tâches _que_ la _personne_ âgée ne peut plus assumer seule" (à remarquer, le féminin: une auxiliaire)


----------



## wildan1

djudju said:


> *auxiliaire de vie sociale*, recouvre toutes les tâches _que_ la _personne_ âgée ne peut plus assumer seule" (à remarquer, le féminin: une auxiliaire)


In AE the official term for this person is _personal care attendant _or _PCA. _This term is more specific than _caregiver_, which can be a generic description for anyone caring for a patient.


----------

